# Wet Curing Bacon for Beginners



## TulsaJeff (Oct 25, 2021)

I, of course, recommend starting out with wet curing if you're doing it for the first time. It's a safe way to get your feet wet and then you can move on into dry curing and more advanced techniques as you go forward.

It's wet cured with instacure #1 for 10 days, salt tested, air dried, smoked at 180°F (82°C) for 7 hours until it reaches 145°F (63°C) then sliced and frozen.

Here's a video showing the way that I process wet cured bacon..


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 25, 2021)

That’s a great straight forward tutorial for bacon. This will be a good watch for anyone wanting to start making their own bacon.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 25, 2021)

I have had great luck with Pops brine that I learned here at SMF. Plenty of bacon and buckboard using it that my friends love. You got amazing color on that bacon Jeff! Going to share this video with a buddy. We are going to do some bacon in the next week or so.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 25, 2021)

Great video Jeff. . .


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 25, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I have had great luck with Pops brine that I learned here at SMF. Plenty of bacon and buckboard using it that my friends love.


The way I watched the video, this is Pop’s reduced sodium brine mix. It does work well.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 25, 2021)

When I was a newbie it sure made it easy to do and understand!

Ryan


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

Good ol Pops... sure miss that guy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 26, 2021)

Nice video Jeff!
I’m still a dry cure, cold smoke guy, but this is the way I got started curing meat and is a great way to start your curing adventure!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2021)

Nice Job Jeff !
Great Video!
I tried both ways 11 years ago, but we liked the texture & flavor better with the Dry cure, for Bacon & Dried Beef.
However if I ever want to do a few small things like Drums & Thighs, I would go to the "Wet Curing" method.
Like.

Bear


----------



## fxsales1959 (Oct 26, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> I, of course, recommend starting out with wet curing if you're doing it for the first time. It's a safe way to get your feet wet and then you can move on into dry curing and more advanced techniques as you go forward.
> 
> It's wet cured with instacure #1 for 10 days, salt tested, air dried, smoked at 180°F (82°C) for 7 hours until it reaches 145°F (63°C) then sliced and frozen.
> 
> Here's a video showing the way that I process wet cured bacon..



great video.  Quick question. do you buy belly already "de-skinned" or do it yourself? and when.
thsnks
john


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 13, 2021)

Pop's Brine is awesome. 

Had the privilege of eating bacon from his family's store years and years ago.


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 14, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> The way I watched the video, this is Pop’s reduced sodium brine mix. It does work well.



That's what I use.  Have 2 bellies soaking now.


----------

